# production release for ZFS



## alie (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,

when is zfs become production release for FreeBSD ? right now zfs is considered as experimental for FreeBSD


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

Re-Hello Alie,

I'm using freebsd 8-current and zfs as root filesystem.
I have no problem with it !

Last day, i hardly shutdown my computer, and when it reload, no fsck at all, and no filesystem problem !

Niko.


----------



## Maledictus (Mar 5, 2009)

When it's ready.

Many people are using it for "production" already. So do I.


----------



## ArtemD (Mar 5, 2009)

I tied it on FreeBSD 7. and experienced some bugs under heavy load. Performance wasn't also up to par compared to UFS2. I haven't tested ZFS since then.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 5, 2009)

We're using ZFS on our remote backup servers, using 64-bit FreeBSD 7.1.  Runs quite nicely.  Requires a bit of tuning of /boot/loader.conf to get it to be stable, and how you tune it depends on the amount of RAM you have.  But once it's tuned, it's solid and stable.

Our servers are 2x dual-core Opterons with 8 GB of RAM, and 24x 500 GB SATA disks in raidz2 with / and /usr on CompactFlash.  Doing rsync backups of 85 servers every night, snapshotting after every run, and rsync of the snapshot to a remote server for off-site backups.  With a (very) non-optimal raidz2 layout (24-drives in one big raidz2), we're getting 120 MB per second for reads and 100 MB per second writes.


----------



## hedwards (Mar 9, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> when is zfs become production release for FreeBSD ? right now zfs is considered as experimental for FreeBSD


I believe the answer is never. Or at least not in the sense that the message stops calling it experimental. From what I've read calling it experimental is mainly based upon the limited resources to demonstrate conclusively that it's stable.

There are a significant number of people that are using it without trouble as is. I myself haven't had any trouble with it. Beyond my own ineptitude at times.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 11, 2009)

Are there any advantages using zfs instead of ufs for a normal desktop-user?


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi DemoDoG,

Yes, when your computer crash, with zfs, you don't need to wait 10 minutes with a fsck.
I'm using zfs on root filesystem and it's really stable on 8.0-Current.

Niko.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay cool. Is there an option in sysinstall to format the disk in zfs when you do the installation?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 11, 2009)

It's good to hear ZFS will be available in FreeBSD soon.
I have already used it extensively in OpenSolaris.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 11, 2009)

It's been available in FreeBSD since 7.0, with quite a few stabiliy updates in 7.1, and a major upgrade in 8.0.


----------

